# How to get more runtime with your SD45



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stuff a 6400mAh Battery in the fuel tank


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim, I run a 5600 mah battery with my SD-45's and my Dash 9, but I also pulled one motor out of each truck on the engines. On my railroad the way I run, I do not need the pulling power of four motors. By pulling one motor from each motorblock, I get runtimes almost the same as my FA1, RS3 and U25B.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, did you pull a motor and freewheel a gearbox or did you freewheel a motor or substitute a shaft to power the other gearbox? 

Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I got 7600 mah in the loco its self not in the tank....


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg, I pulled the motor and freewheeled the gearbox with no motor connection. I got the idea from the new GE AC locos where they equip the engine with two A-1-A Trucks. Naturally I couldn't easily get that configuration so mine are B-1 trucks. Ironically this year EMD has begun offering a similar engine as the GE except they also are configuring it as two B-1 trucks.

Ed


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Daniel Peck on 07 Apr 2013 01:49 PM 
I got 7600 mah in the loco its self not in the tank.... 

With Aristo revolution and sound?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM7mzQ8UReI 

With Airwire and Phoenix p8 card, led lighting added too. and all 3 weights added to the tank... This engine now has some weight to it...The charging jack and switch is were the smoke unit is for easy access and you can see unless you remove the smoke unit cover which comes off very easy. I also removed the MU plugs.


----------

